# Kan inte skriva ü à è

## klockren

Jag har följt guiderna här på forumet om hur man "försvenskar" linuxmiljön, har dock inte lyckat få till tecken som ü à è med flera. Någon som vet? Någon xkb rule eller liknande som kan läggas till?

----------

## mandolin

Har samma problem men har inte orkat bry mig. Det blir liksom ¨u, `a och ´e istället   :Sad: 

----------

## klockren

Japp, precis så blir det. Bryr mig inte själv, men flickvännen är rasande och kräver snart att få använda Windoze istället...

----------

## kallamej

Vilken font använder ni? Inställningar i övrigt? X, consol?

----------

## mandolin

rc.conf:

```
KEYMAP="sv-latin1"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"
```

xorg.conf

```

Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

Option "XkbLayout"   "se"

Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"
```

----------

## klockren

xorg.conf :

```

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

```

samt

```
Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

Option "XkbLayout"   "se"

Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"
```

rc.conf :

Exakt som mandolin

----------

## kallamej

Har ni consolefont i default runleveln? CONSOLETRANSLATION i rc.conf? Jag kör inte med Xkbrules "xorg" och nodeadkeys i xorg.conf.

----------

## mrmodin

Jag tror det har med nodeadkeys att göra, men det är bara en gissning.

----------

## mandolin

En mycket god gissning. Jag tog bort "nodeadkeys" och nu fungerar det! Tack!  :Smile: 

----------

## klockren

Man tackar och bockar. Fungerar perfekt nu!

----------

## mrmodin

hÃ¤rligt   :Smile: 

----------

## klockren

Crap! Nu kom jag på varför jag lade till 

```
Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"
```

 i xorg.conf: jag kunde inte skriva tilde-tecken innan. Så nu får jag välja; 

* Antingen ü à è (ej lägga till nodeadkeys igen)

... eller ...

* Tilde (lägga till nodeadkeys)

Finns det något sätt att kunna skriva båda?

----------

## mrmodin

funkar det inte om du skriver tilde och sen space??

----------

## klockren

Jo... det gjorde det. Visste inte det, n00bigt av mig! Tack.

----------

